# Broken Concrete Tiles



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You can't. Well, you can, but the resultant leak will still be there, hidden and the damage will be very severe and expensive to fix.
You'll need a slate ripper to remove the nails, new tiles, copper nails to replace them with, a roofer's bar (RooosterBar) to 'set' the nail, and bibs to cover the nails. You may need a drill, and nail set too.
Hiring a slate roofer will be cheaper and a correct repair will be permanent.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

These tiles should have a manufactures warranty of fifty years. I would call back the installer or try and find the manufacturer and model number of the tiles if at all possible.


----------



## Cultcab (Jan 12, 2009)

Most of the pieces that have come off are on top of another tile beneath them. Wouldn't it be safe to adhere them back together since there's no other roofing material exposed?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

No it wouldn't. Pictures would be nice though. 640 X 480. 
Even a corner broken off creates a place for water intrusion. Neither glue nor cement will fix that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

If you try to glue them back together, two things will happen.
The tile will sag in the middle and come apart, and leak.
The glue will stop up the drainage channel on either side of the tile and water will back up under the tile.

A professional roofer can likely find you replacement tiles. It is a simple job of popping the old nails, if nailed, and fitting new tiles. 
The hard part is not breaking more tile while you work.


----------



## Cultcab (Jan 12, 2009)

Here are a couple pictures of the types of cracks that I'm trying to repair. Based on the responses, I think that I didn't explain what kind of tiles these are very well. They're flat concrete, about an inch thick, and about 8" by 12".

I'd like to see if I can use some kind of adhesive/glue to reattach the pieces that have broken off.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

They look like interlocking single lap tiles which have nibs that hook on to tile battens. These are not usually nailed down (round here at least) and are really easy to change. Most of the work is getting up on to the roof.
You could probably glue them, but I think it would be easier to change them. I've never known anyone to glue them.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Those tiles are leaking. You need to replace them. If you glue them, plan on tripling the cost of a proper repair. Glued tiles keep leaking, and when you do a repair, the adjacent tiles also break and pull out. 
It's your choice. get them fixed reasonably, or just throw in a bunch more repairs. It's only money.

Here's a typical chain of events. Fisrt pic is of one glued together.
Second shows the rotted hole under it. 3rd. shows how involved the replacement got. 
It went from $250. to $1,150. for the single leak. This particular roof had several of these. Owner spent over $12,500. by time I was finished.


----------



## Cultcab (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for all of the valuable input - I'll definitely scrap the idea of trying to repair the the tiles.

Can anyone identify what type of tile this is (manufacturer, style, color)? Our house is about 12 years old, so I imagine it's going to be a chore to find some replacement tiles.


----------



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do these look a close match? 
Hanson make a variety of concrete tiles. Have a look on their site.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

I would guess Monier.


----------

